# Buying a GAS golf cart, which one EZ GO, Club Car or YAMAHA????



## Browning01

I am loking at getting a lifted golf cart pretty soon here.  Its definately going to be gas but I dont know which brand to get!!!  Its between a 2002 club car, 2005 EZ GO and a somewhere in between YAMAHA?  WHich one would you all recommend for what reasons?


----------



## GeorgiaTrout

I bought a Club Car for my wife and son. Club Cars have aluminum frames/pieces as EZ GOs are all metal. A standard gas EZ GO will run faster than a Club Car will.

Its your decision which one you want.


----------



## Browning01

I will be removing the governer on whichever one I buy, do all of them have one that can be removed?


----------



## GeorgiaTrout

I don't know about that, our Club Car is plenty fast enough for riding our 18 month on.
 If your looking for speed you can do a lot more with an electric golf cart for a lot less money, from what i've been told.


----------



## Browning01

Yea thats what Ive heard with the hill chips and bigger controllers and such.  I just want a gas because we use it at the beach and ride around ALL DAY LONG, I just dont think an electric would last the day for us.


----------



## Robert 31320

We've got a Club Car gas, love the Kawasaki engine.


----------



## Cadcom

I have a Yamaha gas - engine is like a tank and the cart is lifted. Long term cost is less because the parts are cheaper. Check out this site and go to the forums. Lots of good info to help you decide. http://www.buggiesunlimited.com/?SRC=GGLPPC&gclid=CK3Nv_LVg5sCFQJ-xgod6CAWoQ


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I'd get the Club Car because of the aluminum frame.  Especially if you are going to do a lot of riding at the beach.

Cadcom makes a good point that a lot of the Yammie parts can be cross referenced to motorcycles and 4-wheelers.


----------



## jimbo4116

GeorgiaTrout said:


> I don't know about that, our Club Car is plenty fast enough for riding our 18 month on.
> If your looking for speed you can do a lot more with an electric golf cart for a lot less money, from what i've been told.



Actually not.  You can put a lot of zip in the kawasaki engines in Club cars.  Plus more speed in an electric means less travel distance.



Browning01 said:


> I am loking at getting a lifted golf cart pretty soon here.  Its definately going to be gas but I dont know which brand to get!!!  Its between a 2002 club car, 2005 EZ GO and a somewhere in between YAMAHA?  WHich one would you all recommend for what reasons?



Go with the Club Car.  As everyone has said aluminum frame and kawasaki engines.  

I ran my first Club Car for over 10 years with most of the miles put on by my sons when they were young. They  invented the golf cart hunting and fishing vehiclein the late 70s and early 80s. Replaced a couple of belts, starting batteries and a muffler.

Second one is still going and it is 9 years old with its second owner. Have used it several times to pull 4wheelers out of bogs before I sold it.

If I buy another it will be a CLUB CAR model.


----------



## hammerz71

I worked as a golf pro in Fl. for almost three years.  From my experience the EZ-Go's are pure crap.  They cut every corner that can be cut to make the lowest price point.

Both the Club Cars and Yamaha are good carts.


----------



## Cadcom

My Yamaha spent time on the golf course before I purchased it - there was some rust from the grass cuttings and moisture. Nothing major BUT if it was on the beach a lot then the aluminum framed carts might be worth consideration. I usually take the body off of my Yamaha in the winter and wash it up and paint it - not too labor intensive and actually kind of fun.


----------



## superdutyturbo

I would look at electric. You honestly can find ones with a lot more batteries in them like Star or Bad Boy and they go really fast, they are quiet, and the one we have lasts all day long of driving around a horse show park.

p.s. you also then don't have to pay for gas


----------



## 7 point

again clubcar I got A 48 volt electric lifted the only down fall is batterys first of the year I paid 600$ and now there close to 700$ thats A lot to think about if you dont care about noise id get gas


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

I have an Electric Club Car. I have added alot of mods to it. It is a Bad you know what. Its 48 volt club car with a D&D 18.7 horse power motor with a 500 amp axe controller. 12 inchs of lift, getting ready to put a set of 26 inch tires on it. It will run 21 mph. From a standing stop it will almost flip over backwards when you kick it. It will ride a wheelie about 10 to 15 feet. It has an impressive amount of low end power. It will out run and out pull my buddies gas clubcar by a large margin. When you pull the govener off a gas cart to gain topend you will over rev it and blow it up. Most of the time when you pull the govner you will have to adjust it for either lowend power or topend power not both at the same time with a stock 290 motor. If you get the option you want the 350 or 400 motor in the club car. I have never killed mine and I regularly ride 10+ miles a day. If you ride more than that maybe gas would be a better option.


----------



## mriver72

ez go is good


----------



## buckmanmike

Check out www.buggiesgonewild.com for alot of info.


----------



## CORNFED500

we have 4 electric, three lifted at times they are great but i tell you the way time flies batteries around a yard could last 5 to 7 years if you are running through fields and rough terrian then you are looking at 3 to 4 gas is the way i am thinking about going I own 3 club cars and one easy go all dependable i am thinking about selling my 4 wheeler for a gas cart


----------



## Rays123

imo the one thing yo dont want to do is remove the governor like you said you wanted to do. itll cause any cart to basically over-rev which causes over heating and lots more wear on the engine. basically youll cut the life of your carts engine in half by completely removing the governor. most of them you can zip tie the spring and itll make it faster and it wont be as bad on the engine


----------



## deerjake

HI everyone I am looking at a 36 volt Yamaha for 1800.00 would this be a good buy?  It has a lift kit and nice tires on it and looks greate.


----------



## 7 point

I dont know much about yamaha but for 1800 and its lifted dont sound to bad I payed 1200 for my clubcar and it wasnt lifted when I bought it


----------

